# Should bigger transfers/ large screen prints be used only on heavy shirts?



## ShirtGangster (Dec 24, 2021)

since screen printing and plastisol transfers print is softer than HTV would it be wise to use a 13x 13 screen print transfer on a light/medium shirt Or should that be for heavy 6 oz and up shirts/hoodies. 

and whats the biggest print you would recommend on a light/medium shirt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The weight of a shirt has nothing to do with the size of your screen print.



> and whats the biggest print you would recommend on a light/medium shirt.


Depends on the design. Post a picture.


----------



## sbremner (Oct 24, 2007)

The customer wants the image, so that's first, right? A large image full of spot color shapes is going to lay down a lot of ink, no matter what. But as a long time printer, it doesn't have to be a bath mat if you engineer it carefully. You just have to explain that on a 3.5 oz. shirt it's going affect the softness of the shirt. Samples on hand helps...

Steve


----------

